# RS Boot badge



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!

wheres the best place to get a genuine one?


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

gd enough reason lol

try main dealers
Haz


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, but the QS is simply the QS of the range, not the RS. Never will be I'm afraid.

end of thread...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Best place to mount it...............?

In the ash-tray - end of! Best and most appropriate place for it.

Personally I cant stand Mk1TTs with RS or S badges. There is no such thing as an RS or S Mk1 and putting inappropriate badges on is sacrilege.

I saw a QS in Hornsey (N.London) a few days ago with s-line badges on the lower rear side-sills. Looked really tossey. Aweful.

If you really do have to do it, why not just go the whole hog and put tossey 'Type-R' badges and be done with it. OOh, and while you are about it, see if you can find a 'Turbo' badge too, I'm sure there will be space somewhere for it :?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

haha, i love replys like this. everyone has their own views mate and has the car how they like. why did you do mods to your car, why not just buy a better spec'd car in the first place instead of pimping it like you have done?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

The TT looks better without any badges imo.

Much cleaner, and also somehow makes the car look much wider 8)

Don't do it chap...


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

chrishumes said:


> Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!
> 
> wheres the best place to get a genuine one?


Please, please, dont...

That is no better than putting an 'M' badge on a 320d BMW :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

oooh i can see this thread is guna get interesting!!! :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

chrishumes said:


> haha, i love replys like this. everyone has their own views mate and has the car how they like. why did you do mods to your car, why not just buy a better spec'd car in the first place instead of pimping it like you have done?


My mods and why I did them over time......

a. Were'nt available from the factory

b. didnt realise i needed them or wanted them on buying (indeed I'd no intention or knowledge of modding at all when I first bought - Hah, imagine that! :lol: )

c. they genuinely improve the handling/performance or looks

I'm just trying to help save you from yourself. If I'm honest.....

1. I've had some genuinely wanky ideas over time that I was (thankfully) disuaded from

2. I've been at the badges bin too, although in my defence I will say I put DSG badges (from the R32) at the side repeaters beacuse it is a DSG and it is an R32 with different clothes on...........










and I put an Oettinger badge on the rear valance when I changed from the V6 honeycombe (which I never really liked at all) just to add a bit of interest and highlight the fact of having Oettinger wheels










So, I'm not entirely innocent when it comes to this sort of thing but pleeeease, RS!??? I dont think so somehow. For me, its just the dressing it up as something it isnt that troubles me. It kinda says "Nice enough car but boy do I wish it were something else/more"


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Found this in our work car park one day........









They also had chrome door handles.................


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Charlie's going to be upset....
What a chav!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There has been a massive debate over on the MK II side of things and the general consensus is it looks shite


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Please, please, dont...
> 
> That is no better than putting an 'M' badge on a 320d BMW :roll:


Ahh the 'M' Badge is an available accessory on any BM. Its in the parts listing for most models and typically called a 'decor' item. Think its over £50 new however.

An RS badge however is not on the TT parts listing....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> I saw a QS in Hornsey (N.London) a few days ago with s-line badges on the lower rear side-sills. Looked really tossey. Aweful.


didn't the S-line's have sline badges there?? as i've seen quite a few... granted this is downmarking the guys QS but if it's there as standard some people don't wanna take them off....

i got a APR tuned badge above my quottro badge on the rear (similar place to where the V6's say 3.2) is that chavey or ok because i am apr tuned..... and if audi put the 3.2 badge there it must be ok :roll: or am i a chav??

plus doesn't removing badges like the TT and quottro badge make people think your trying to look like a 150bhp FWD... as thats how i see it.... don't see the point in that... should be proud it's a quottro :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges.  Mind you all mine have a right to be there some would have you believe :roll: However put what you want on it mate it's your car but NEVER ask for advice on the likes of badges for you will be bombarded with the above posts unless of course you don't mind all the neg comments like me.  Light masks look 8) though :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i had an rs badge on the TT a few years ago and it was THE biggest mod mishap ive ever had! dont do it.

i heard people laughing one day at asda and that was enough..... wish i had listened to you guys back then! :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Les, I have some OSIR badges as well if you interested, now they do look 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> Les, I have some OSIR badges as well if you interested, now they do look 8)


Thanks Rob but enoughs enough even for me mate :lol:


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

De-Badge all the way!










(shamless image whoring 8) )


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

less is more!!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

chrishumes said:


> Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!
> 
> wheres the best place to get a genuine one?


Go for it!  Oh, and stuff a sock in your pants too. It's the same thing. 

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Ive got the debadged look on my car both front and rears.

However ive kept the audi rings just so that people know its at least an Audi, even if they cant recognise it as a TT :lol:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Do what you want it's your car. Some of the mods I've seen on here inc. some by the most respectable forum members are rank in my opinion but I always believe that it's each to his/her own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> Do what you want it's your car. Some of the mods I've seen on here inc. some by the most respectable forum members are rank in my opinion but I always believe that it's each to his/her own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said.

cheers


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Each to their own.

Love the smooth lines Ayzed. How did you hide the exhaust?

Def a mod I want!!!!!

Tell me ........ now plz!! 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Wak gas an rs badge, looks alright on his


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> Love the smooth lines Ayzed. How did you hide the exhaust?
> 
> ...


 8) unfortunately i can't take credit for it, as it was the previous owner who had it done but its just the standard rear valance smoothed over with the exhaust tips modified to diesel turn-down pipes! Any decent body shop would be able to do it, gets comments everywhere i go, well worth the effort


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Typhhon said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Please, please, dont...
> ...


So, why have it if its not an RS?? I tell you who, the same person who would put a quattro badge on a FWD Audi...

If you want a RS, go and buy an RS :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Wak gas an rs badge, looks alright on his


errm, no it doesnt. Sorry Wak


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine's an S-line and it came with an S badge on the back when I got it. I quite like it a couple people said they don't. Each to their own. If I took it off I think I'd want a TTOC one to replace it when I've sorted membership.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Ayzed said:


> Rudetesh99 said:
> 
> 
> > Each to their own.
> ...


I'm quite good at some bodyshop stuff so I think I will have to have a go at this mod.

Seriously cool and if you've got a single exhaust - potentially a great money saver!!.

How did you make the pipe change direction? SUrely they took some of the exhaust tip off?

Cheers for your help Ayzed!


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Ayzed said:
> 
> 
> > Rudetesh99 said:
> ...


No worries! The tips have been sawn off and the remainder of the actual pipe has been bent downwards so they curve to the floor. A classy mod and a good way to disguise a TT 180 (although mine is a 225 :lol: )


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the jibe.. lol

Will def look into it.

Cheers dude.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Wak gas an rs badge, looks alright on his


Awww man you are such a tattle tale! I was trying to stay out of this one.....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I was there when you bought it as well GTi a couple of years ago and thanks for the comment 
ref my father he is fine been discharged with a oxygen tank and mask, looking to steal it and
maybe fill it with NOS make New Year quite amusing done the legion


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wak said:


>


Don't you just want to put an 'a' in front and an 'e' at the end...??

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> > Typhhon wrote:
> >
> > Ahh the 'M' Badge is an available accessory on any BM. Its in the parts listing for most models and typically called a 'decor' item. Think its over £50 new however.
> >
> ...


Personal pref?
Can't afford a true RS?

If you take a standard TT, have it re-mapped does that kinda make it a RS if you own making?

Ford stuck a turbo on a standard 1.6 engine to give it the equivalent BHP increase as a re-map and they put an RS badge on it!

If there were a law about modding your car, then most if this forum would be in trouble!!!!

Let people do what they want, it's their car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

I dont really think you need to put an RS badge on as QS's look awesome anyway but it's your car and if you want to then go for it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love these deep meaningful threads :lol:

_Sent from my laptop using Fingers_


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Love these deep meaningful threads
> 
> Sent from my laptop using Fingers


Lol, I take it that's a dig about Tapatalk


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Thanks for the jibe.. lol
> 
> Will def look into it.
> 
> Cheers dude.


  a 180 is nothing to be ashamed of!

Well hope i could be of some help anyway! If its dry in the morning i will attempt to take a pic of the exhaust underneath the car for you


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Gsedge1 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Love these deep meaningful threads
> ...


Not got an iphone but wanted to join in :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Gsedge1 said:


> If you take a standard TT, have it re-mapped does that kinda make it a RS if you own making?
> 
> Ford stuck a turbo on a standard 1.6 engine to give it the equivalent BHP increase as a re-map and they put an RS badge on it!
> 
> ...


Have you been drinking a remapped MK I TT v a standard RS no contest


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Love these deep meaningful threads :lol:
> 
> _Sent from my laptop using Fingers_


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

robokn said:


> > Gsedge1 wrote:
> >
> > If you take a standard TT, have it re-mapped does that kinda make it a RS if you own making?
> >
> ...


You've missed the point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Guilty I have RS badges front and rear on yellow and a small S babge adde after the TT badge on the qS


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

ford never stuck a turbo on a standerd engine :lol: , as for the badge if u want it stick it on its UR car ! have it as u want it not every one else ... mines bright green for a resion lol :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > > Typhhon wrote:
> ...


I do agree, with the each to their own argument, but whatever you do to a TT will not make it an RS, like if you paint your roof black it does not make your 225 a QS :roll:

I used to have a Vauxhall Astra with a Ansa backbox, at the time Ansa built exhausts for Ferrari, perhaps I should have put a 360 Modena badge on it? :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

omg this is so funny.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

"like if you paint your roof black it does not make your 225 a QS" = not everyone does this to make it look like a QS :?

Some of us, like me just like the look of that and have modded their car to their own tastes, taking different things and blending them into what they would like to see - see my sig below.

On the same note, an RS boot badge might be done to achieve a certain look that individual is wanting to achieve with his modded car.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

The RS stands for RennSport or roughly translated Racing Sport - so just go & spec your TT to racing standards & there you go!! You have an RS TT & no-one could say sh*t about it.

Slap on a big turbo, upgrade the suspension, brakes et-voila you have a RS 

Could also stand for Racing Spec, Retardily Slow, Racing Slut the combinations are endless :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> "like if you paint your roof black it does not make your 225 a QS" = not everyone does this to make it look like a QS :?
> 
> Some of us, like me just like the look of that .


Fair point....

But then why describe them as 'QS roof, mirrors, vallance and alloys'? :wink: Why not describe them as black roof and mirrors, gloss black vallance and 15 spoke alloys?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > "like if you paint your roof black it does not make your 225 a QS" = not everyone does this to make it look like a QS :?
> ...


Fair point back mate.......haha :lol:

I guess i simply took what I saw as the best parts of the QS (in particular the roof & alloys) and combined it with the other mods I added from other sources to try and produce a subtly modded individual car.

Having said that the QS is a great car :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

No badges is the best look for thr QS


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Charlie's going to be upset....
> What a chav!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink:


LOL Richard - I think there must be a touch of chav in me ;-)

Also nearly wet myself at Robb's comment "sent from laptop using fingers"

I have a black RS badge on the back and to me it stands for Roadster Sport ;-) I had one ages ago and took it off due to peer pressure (I am young and impressionable after all ;-) but decided to do what I wanted and disregard the opinion of others and put another one back on ;-)

Charlie


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > p7 TTj said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: how is that a fair point back you describe them as qs bits because thats what they are :roll: if i put a qs vallance on i'll tell people yeah i've got a qs vallance on my 225 i dont need to say erm its a gloss black vallance as the style of a quattro sport but which i need to remind you it isn't a qs vallance its a gloss black one :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

les said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ


 :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> > Gsedge1 wrote:
> >
> > Personal pref?
> > Can't afford a true RS?
> ...


Can't believe your being so hard on the 'RS' issue when you've just admitted you owned a Vauxhall Astra ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ


LOL we don't but you clearly do Les ;-)

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ
> ...


 No FAKE pretend badges on my car Charlie, no RS, TS, S or whatever. What badges are on my car have earned the right to be on there and that includes the IOM sticker as I did the 2007 and 2009 TTOC trips to the IOM and drove the TT circuit. I don't have a Nurburgring map on the back of my car cos I have never done it but how many do. :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > > Gsedge1 wrote:
> ...


AT least I recognise it as an Astra, and don't make out its something its not...


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


That is a good one, I do have one and acrry it with pride, the others should be called 'neverbeen' :wink:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> I do have one and acrry it with pride


All you need now is a nice 'RS' badge and your TT is finished :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > I do have one and acrry it with pride
> ...


 [smiley=bomb.gif] :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I am removing all my Badges from my car, even the S-line one! (sill ones already removed sorry)

If you would like them to stick on your car, then look in my bin in a few week ! :lol: :lol:

LEGO

PS will give you around 5 bhp more if you stick them on the tailgate and glovebox :roll:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> > Gsedge1 wrote:
> >
> > All you need now is a nice 'RS' badge and your TT is finished


Only joking mate, have a good new year.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 I have a Nurburgring sticker on the back of my 20 year old mini as the wife and i went there in the mini in august 2008 and did two laps.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't understand the point of those Nürburgring map stickers... the toilets and the cafe aren't even marked on it :lol:

So where can I get one of these RS Turbo badges for my TT


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

this thread is hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: loving it!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Don't understand the point of those Nürburgring map stickers... the toilets and the cafe aren't even marked on it :lol:
> 
> So where can I get one of these RS Turbo badges for my TT


 You have to be there to understand what it is all about. :wink:


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

CamV6 said:


> Best place to mount it...............?
> 
> In the ash-tray - end of! Best and most appropriate place for it.
> 
> ...


Hey here's a badge for your car









For christ sakes stop the bulley bullshit with your posts there are ways to say things and ranting on like a big girls blouse over something that you will probably never even see and if you did it would have shit to do with you anyway, I did try and find a badge "TWAT" for you but I ain't arsed enough to spend anymore time on a bulley boy big girls blouse - grow up!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm firmly in "it's your car do what you want" camp . There are cars on here everyday that look like a dogs dinner but without variety life would be so dull. A certain yellow roadster that an awful lot of people think looks quite good has a RS badge on but nobody evers points that out.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Wak said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Wak gas an rs badge, looks alright on his
> ...


Now, cruising and posting at the same time? Wak, I give my respects to your better half!

Nice RS badge btw!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris,

I'm mulling over doing something similar, but not an RS badge. I was wondering if it's possible to get a discreet badge with just the red parallelogram shape and the word Sport in plain font like the QS glovebox badge. I did a trawl on eBay and found there were plenty of OEM Audi and other badges for sale (some from German sellers) but the only suitable one from a design perspective was one with the red parallelogram with a large italic S. I think I spotted a picture of someone's TT who had applied this but it looked far too big to me.

Consquently, I'm still looking and pondering but to answer your question, either main dealer or eBay. The latter is probably easier if you're a distance from a main dealer.

The issues to me are (a) whether it would look too 'chavvy' or (b) whether it would blur the distinction between the Quattro Sport and the S-line which was a distinctive model in its own right.

Doug


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Talking of badges...

My rear is completely debadged however.......









I have bought an OEM V6 VW badge for the back....but cannot decide whether to put it on! 









Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Talking of badges...
> 
> My rear is completely debadged however.......
> 
> ...


Dont do it Saj, less is more. You know what youve got, keep them guessing.
Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> You know what youve got, keep them guessing.
> Steve


I think you are right...the V6 noise :evil: 8) makes the badge pointless anyway :lol: 

Saj


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want something different why not put a QR badge on it :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'm mulling over doing something similar, but not an RS badge. I was wondering if it's possible to get a discreet badge with just the red parallelogram shape and the word Sport in plain font like the QS glovebox badge. I did a trawl on eBay and found there were plenty of OEM Audi and other badges for sale (some from German sellers) but the only suitable one from a design perspective was one with the red parallelogram with a large italic S. I think I spotted a picture of someone's TT who had applied this but it looked far too big to me.
> 
> ...


Doug,
are these the style you're looking for?
http://forums.quattroworld.com/classifieds-parts/msgs/4294.phtml
cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi. Could be, looks plausible, but I didn't see a picture on the web page when I clicked through the link...? TTQ2K2, if you have access to the Quattroworld forum, any chance you could find me user andysprague's e-mail or PM him for me? I'll PM you my external e-mail.

Doug


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > Chris,
> ...


Do you have a picture?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Hi. Could be, looks plausible, but I didn't see a picture on the web page when I clicked through the link...? TTQ2K2, if you have access to the Quattroworld forum, any chance you could find me user andysprague's e-mail or PM him for me? I'll PM you my external e-mail.
> 
> Doug


Received and email forwarded to him with cc copy to you.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> Cheers


PM sent to you.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Sadly, the pictures Andrew sent me were not what I was looking for, but thanks all the same Bob. What I would like is the lower part of the glovebox badge approximately the same scale as the ratio of the size of the word "quattro" on the rear of the car (75 mm) compared to the glove box (60 mm, i.e. about 1.25). That would make it about 46.5 mm wide and 7.5 mm high.










There's either (a) an OEM one out there in parts land: would require ETKA searchs of all models using the keyword "inscription" on the moldings subgroups (b) a cut and shut from an Audi red parallelogram and any manufacturer's Sport logo in plain font or (c) a custom design & fabrication and I wouldn't have a clue where to start with that, either in the UK or elsewhere. Except maybe http://nameplates.cc/

Would I be correct in assuming that other QS owners would be interested in getting an authentic, discreet sport badge as I've described so a solution would be worth pursuing?

Doug


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah Doug, get some prices and let us know. just for QS owners tho!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

O.k. QS owners, I have completed the on-line form requesting a quote based on 15 to 20 units of size 46.5 mm x 7.5 mm and I have told them the 'company' name is "The TT Forum" and quoted this website. I hope no moderators would object to that. It's only a speculative enquiry at this stage and when I've heard back from them, I'll fire off the picture of the glovebox badge and see what they come up with, explaining the nature of the request, etc.

I suspect the prices will be high for such a small production run, but if I don't ask the question, we'll never know.

Doug


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Keep us up to date :wink:


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

don't do it mate.
TT's subtle for itself. and its even more subtle without badges.
I once saw a TT MK2 with a TTS badge on the rear, and from an Audi enthusiasts, you can spot that TT is not a TTS and its just a badge, and I saw an A3 8P which just put a S3 badge on the rear, just so not right. Seems like these are just not there yet and is trying to get there. but.... just not there....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I have sent the above photo to a chap called Frank Collins who will provide an estimate. I will post up the information when I have it. I have explained the scenario regarding potential quantity and who we are. They might need a vector graphic of the drawing. Would someone with Adobe Illustrator or AutoCad on here be able to knock something up quickly from a good photo of the glovebox badge?

I have read all the opinions on this thread and agree in general with putting odd/large badges on the wrong models, but I think something properly made in OEM materials and not too big would be o.k. I'm suggesting getting a subtle Quattro Sport badge made to put on a Quattro Sport, nothing else. If we get a ridiculous quote it will be academic anyway.

Doug


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I fully understand the thought process of QS only, but don't forget about the very early (pre-2002 in the US) owners...our steering wheel came OEM with audi sport badge. And the 5 & 6 spd quattro's could lay claim to Q  S, too/first. 










[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

A reply from Frank Collins of Nameplates.cc:

"That's a style we call "pre-spaced oem" they are delivered pre-spaced individual letters & logo sandwiched between two layers, the backing layer is peeled to reveal the adhesive on the lettering backs and the front layer is a clear plastic with a slightly less agressive adhesive that allows precise alignment when mounting the logo.

Typical minimum orders are 250 pieces.
One time set-up charge: $500.00
Unit price for 250 pcs: $4.99 each

We can do 100 pieces but the unit price jumps to $7.49 each."

So that's a minimum of $1,249 or about £800 at typical exchange rates. If people were happy to pay about £20 each, then we would need 40 Quattro Sport owners to make this viable and a kind soul manage the fiscal logistics. Highly unlikely chaps, but at least we know costs involved for future flights of fancy.

Doug


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

nevermind doug, thanks for trying.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

lego man said:


> PS will give you around 5 bhp more if you stick them on the tailgate and glovebox


Damnit, I knew the car didn't feel right, I only put one on the glovebox. Didn't realise you had to stick them on the tailgate.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

i am with the NAH dont do it crowd


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

chrishumes said:


> Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!


What about a Boxster badge, as the TT is the Boxster of the Audi range.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Smeds said:


> chrishumes said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

chrishumes said:


> Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!
> 
> wheres the best place to get a genuine one?


I see the QS as the TT-S of the Mk1 range

RS cars have a completely different ethos, they are crazy

The QS is a fantastic little car, but an RS it is not

put a TTS badge on it !

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

davidkoulakis said:


> chrishumes said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I know its a bit chavy, but i think im gunna buy a RS badge for my QS. My reasoning is that the QS is the RS of the mk1 range!
> ...


Maintain the QS.
The QS itself is already unique amongst the TT MK1. It is pretty obvious from its dual tone paint job, its bucket seats etc. Hence the engine soundtrack.
8) :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Back at work this week and we have a new starter sporting RS badges front and back c/w a little body kit.
Is this the R8 or RS wannabee?? or what
















































Think there is a clue in the name where you might be able to get these badges from..  
Steve


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not ashamed to say I have TTS badges on the front and rear of mine. I also have Silver LED Wingmirrors, an S style front grill, qS rear Valance amoung a few other mods. I'm also getting custom made S badges to cover up my side repeaters.

I think it looks good and its my car, so don't really care what others think.

Besides, I think you can get away with S badges, as the 2 exhaust TT was called S internally at Audi.

End of the day, people will always have opinions either way, so just do what you want.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it just me, but these don't look straight... 

Sorry Les, I'm gonna go get my flame suit, then shut myself inside a lead lined room... [smiley=hanged.gif]



les said:


> Badges? We don't need no stinking badges.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Aye, well thanks for all the hugely constructive & helpful sarcasm chaps. Beats giving reasoned, thoughtful answers to genuine questions doesn't it? And only takes a few seconds to post! 

No, seriously. I would put myself in the minimalist badging camp. I considered debadging the rear of the TT (excluding rings)and did this on my Corolla. Given that, I still think that a subtle Sport badge would look good. We all know TTs, but when I first saw a QS, I didn't know what it was, whether it was a model or a DIY mod.

Doug


----------

